# Cheesecloth?



## maleficent

I would like to know too, I've searched every fabric store in town.


----------



## Mr. Halloween

Michaels and Hobby Lobby


----------



## Lauriebeast

Besides the above mentioned stores, here's a web based supplier. RagLady.com Online Store - Bulk Cotton Cheesecloth, hermitex, rymplecloth, cheesecloth, faux painting wipers, cooking cloth,

I would suggest the Grade #50 bleached.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

Mr. Halloween said:


> Michaels and Hobby Lobby


In what kind of sizes does it come? I don't have a Hobby Lobby. 
Michaels doesn't usually carry things in bolts, so I am assuming it is flat fold or prepackaged. Do you know how large/long? thanks for the information


----------



## RookieSpooker

If you are trying to build an FCG, you only need two of These


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

thanks LaurieBeast and Rookie. Both are links to what I am looking for.
The 70 yards is a bit much ( amount 70 yards and price) for my needs right now, but have linked it for the future. Rookie's is in 5 yard lengths and a bit more easier to swallow price wise for me right now. I am not building a FCG.
Reworking my "scarecrow" BODY see pic below:
Graveyard scene is being completely reworked and added to and moved to the front. Scarecrow is remaining in back different location and becoming a 
Swamp Monster al la Millard McVee ( scary story contest)....Gotta love
Pumpkinrot for turning us on to the use of TreeLimbs and Roots ! 
Need extra cheese cloth ...for well, you know , Need extra, but not 50 yards extra !


----------



## pandora

Thanks for the link Lauriebeast! Every year it gets harder and harder to find cheesecloth in long lengths for a decent price since Wal-mart stopped carrying it. I love the stuff and use it liberally, especially in the house. It makes great curtains or to drape over everything after you age it. The scarecrow should look great with some added to it. It's a cheap way to make everything look eerie!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

frogginess - I have found it at JoAnns here, but in the oddest section. It was actually sold by the yard but it came in a box. I think it was 48" (maybe 36") wide and in the same section that they had the bra strap extenders (not that I need strap extenders...ahem).


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

KimilyTheStrange said:


> frogginess - I have found it at JoAnns here, but in the oddest section. It was actually sold by the yard but it came in a box. I think it was 48" (maybe 36") wide and in the same section that they had the bra strap extenders (not that I need strap extenders...ahem).


The JoAnne's that I went to was moving to another location, so things were in somewhat of a dissray. Great discounts, but not their usual organized shelves.
I asked and got the I dunno's, and maybe over there, and if its not there, then I guess we don't carry it. So, I will venture back there after they get moved.
I am not in this project right now. I kinda know what I want to do...but the face and head are eluding me right now.....( want to change out last years)
It'll come to me. I know I want to use cheesecloth as his dressing tho....
with more viney stuff. Thanks I will gander back there when I am ready.!!


----------



## Muffy

Oh OH Walmart stopped carrying cheesecloth? I never could find it usually because by the time I started looking for it at Walmart they could not keep it on the rack....thats how fast it sold out.

So I learned my lesson to start looking for it the rest of the year & not Aug., Sept. or Oct..

When I finally found it in stock I bought all of it......the paks of 3 yards (I think) & the larger 6 yards. I was shocked ....it was in this little package, a plastic one all folded up tiny right in the middle of the section where their sewing stuff was, crocheting needles stuff like that. I asked the lady & she said its in aisle so & so....she was busy with a customer. Me & Jer looked for it, could not find it........then she finally came & helped us & I was shocked to see it in that small package.

Muf


----------



## maleficent

I bought white and black cheesecloth tonight at Wal Mart for $2.00 a yard. It comes on a 15 yd bolt and I bought both bolts.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

Dang Maleficent , where do you live?
OoooooooooBlack Cheesecloth??? 
Oh Plahlezzzzzzzzzz. Your killing me here. 
I have said it once....and I am gonna say it again.
My walmart, my dollar tree ...well, my whole very beautiful and quaint sleepy little town
IS RETARDED. ( no real offense to retard persons reading this.) 

I am so envious of you Maleificent. Good score, I am happy for you. (as I stick out my tongue in funning spite. ) LOL !


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

I'm totally envious too!! I am going to scower our Walmarts for it! Of course we don't have the super stores and only the little ones so they prob don't have it. 

Talk about retarded... try living in Alaska!!! We are getting our first Target opening on October 12th and you know the whole damn city will show up for it!!


----------



## RookieSpooker

cylonfrogqueen said:


> ( no real offense to retard persons reading this.)


*
None taken...*


----------



## cerinad

Muffy said:


> Oh OH Walmart stopped carrying cheesecloth? I never could find it usually because by the time I started looking for it at Walmart they could not keep it on the rack....thats how fast it sold out.
> 
> So I learned my lesson to start looking for it the rest of the year & not Aug., Sept. or Oct..
> 
> When I finally found it in stock I bought all of it......the paks of 3 yards (I think) & the larger 6 yards. I was shocked ....it was in this little package, a plastic one all folded up tiny right in the middle of the section where their sewing stuff was, crocheting needles stuff like that. I asked the lady & she said its in aisle so & so....she was busy with a customer. Me & Jer looked for it, could not find it........then she finally came & helped us & I was shocked to see it in that small package.
> 
> Muf


That's how the Wal-Marts around here carry it too.. I looked all over the same as you because i had just bought it by the yard a week earlier and neede some more ... I too bought all they had LOL


----------



## Andybev01

I find it in the baking section of any supermarket, usually a bag of 3 sq yards for a few bucks.


----------



## share the scare

*where to find cheesecloth*

Hancock Fabrics has white cheesecloth on sale. It is 3 yards for 99 cents. It is flat fold in a box and is 36" wide. I think the sale runs through Sept. 10th. The ad said that they also had packaged cheesecloth at 40% off, but when I asked where it was located, they said they didn't carry it.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

Wooo Hoooo!! Our Walmart had the black cheesecloth, couldn't find the white, for $2 a yard. I bought the rest of the bolt, 10 yards. 

Gonna go to the other Walmart and see if they have it too!! 

::: Dances :::

Sorry yer Froginess. 

Oh and Rook... don't feel bad, one of the nicknames that I got from my bestfriend in high school was Candihapped (Handicapped spelled mixed around to look like my lifelong nickname of Candy).


----------



## Gothikren

I'm going to have to go check my walmart tomorrow to see if they have any. I have wanted to get some for a while to make a few projects (ghosts etc) with it, but haven't been sure where to find it or in what sizes it's available. Thnx for the information.


----------



## Muffy

Was to my Walmart a few days ago & sure enough......the spot where the cheesecloth always was , both size paks was now gone. But they did have a few yards of white left. Last year she told me they did not carry cheesecloth on the bolt. The constantly changing world of Walmart!

Muf


----------



## Krossinc

Visited a Wal-mart today...had probably 20-30 packages of it. Was 6 yards at 36 inches wide...for $4.16. They also sold it on the bolt for $2.00 a yard. I went with a few packages.


----------



## SouthernBelle

Hancock fabrics has it on sale for .33 cents a yard. I ordered 60 yards a few days ago and with shipping & tax, the total was $29.55. Comes out to .49 cents per yard and they shipped it priority so it was here in just 2 days. What a deal!!!

I always buy white and dye it myself with RIT dye.


----------



## Plague

SouthernBelle said:


> Hancock fabrics has it on sale for .33 cents a yard.


I bought 70 yards there myself yesterday. I'm gonna go freakin' nuts with it!

What color do you tend to dye it? I was going to go the coffee/tea route, but with 70 yards, that might take tooooooo long...


----------



## partsman

You know it's funny, everyone keeps saying Walmart, or Michael's or Jo-Ann's, but no-one mentioned where I always find cheesecloth anytime of the year....Home Depot in the paint section. If anyone's having problems finding it I'd say look at Home Depot


----------



## SouthernBelle

Plague said:


> I bought 70 yards there myself yesterday. I'm gonna go freakin' nuts with it!
> 
> What color do you tend to dye it? I was going to go the coffee/tea route, but with 70 yards, that might take tooooooo long...



I get the boxes of powdered RIT dye (cheap, cheap, cheap!) in black, gray and tan/cream. I soak it in a bucket in hot water for a few hours and then use the rinse cycle (hot water) on my washer and run it through about 3 times and dry it on a drying rack or clothesline outside.


----------



## Nevarstar

Cheesecloth can usually be found in the grocery store or Walmart in the small packages.

Walmart has it in the fabric section or in the kitchen utensil section for wrapping meat or cheese.

Grocery stores usually have it in the utensil section as well.


----------

